# Roofing Tarred Black Roses for Valentines Day



## Arob (May 6, 2009)

I'm making some lovelies for the season. If you want one and you live in Canada or will pay international shipping let me know. I won't charge any money - you have to TRADE ME something that you made that is equally beautiful.








I'll tell you my secret recipe - I make them by dipping red roses in boiling hot roofing tar.








It works. The rose is preserved like Han Solo in Carbonite, except there's no escape and its black as ebony. And shiny - hard to photograph. Here is Dave from ToughRoof flat roofing repair dipping roses in petroleum bitumen which is a product of the Alberta Tar sands.








You can read all about the science of this endeavour in Dipping Roses in Roofing Tar on Fuel Ghoul.
Here is a rose just after the dip - the jacket sleeve is Dave's buddy Franco who is the roof boss. 









Here is a wicked shot of a shiny black flower.








If you want one just let me know.


----------

